# Rescue - Need advice



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

Thank you for rescuing him. I would think a skinny young dog would not last long in -20 weather. The only thing I can suggest, is that you feed him in his crate. That way both he and his food are safe. I always feed my new fosters in their crate for the first little while, it prevents my resident dog from going after their food and vice versa. I also think it helps them like their crate. I also put a sleeping bag or similar weight cover over a wire/steel crate to help it feel more den like. 

Good lucky with him, and thank you again


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Millie'sMom said:


> Thank you for rescuing him. I would think a skinny young dog would not last long in -20 weather. The only thing I can suggest, is that you feed him in his crate. That way both he and his food are safe. I always feed my new fosters in their crate for the first little while, it prevents my resident dog from going after their food and vice versa. I also think it helps them like their crate. I also put a sleeping bag or similar weight cover over a wire/steel crate to help it feel more den like.
> 
> Good lucky with him, and thank you again


Thank you for the advice. thats helps a lot  Thank you


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

Start from the beginning, just like you would a new puppy. He will pick up things a lot faster because he is older. Just a lot of TLC will work wonders. THANK YOU for saving him!!!!!!!


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

thank you for rescuing!!! he sure does sound like a handful. I know he appreciates what you have done for him. 

i think you need to approach him with a different outlook then a new puppy. Think of him as a foreign houseguest where you dont share the same customs, culture or language! You need to show him what you want  You need to show him what is good and what is bad. 

Training is key! Since he is very much food orientated this will help. I would recommend enrolling him in a training program where he can be around other dogs and get to teach him manners and obedience.

Excerise! Make him a tired puppy. Im sure having a playmate helps. 

it will take time but he will be worth it in the end


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Bless your heart for rescuing him! He needs some time to settle in. The first few days are so tough on rehomed/rescued dogs. He is likely wondering what the heck his doing in the house and with someone who actually cares about him. Keep your interactions with him calm and 'low profile' crouch or sit down and let him come to you, offer a treat or two when he does. Hand feed him his meals (or at least part of them) for a few days, it will help to build some trust, and friendship, feed the remainder in the crate.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Bless you<: 

Get through the week and see from there.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Here's a picture of him I was able to take with my phone this morning.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Oops it's sideways.. Lol.. I'm posting from my phone, so I'm not sure how to turn it the right way


----------



## Helo's Mom (Oct 16, 2011)

He's beautiful!! So happy you rescued him!!


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

He has such a sweet face. My best advice would be to start from the basics, but to give him a few days to acclimate before you really get going...my first priority would be the crate and potty training and earning his trust. Feeding by hand, lots of treats and feeding some in the crate are what I would do. When we fostered Rex, he was a puppy in an adult body...after the first day he came around and settled a bit more. He also was very food motivated which helped and while he did have some basic commands they were never consistent so had to let him know that sit meant sit etc...He just wanted to please, which is probably the same with this guy, they just don't know how because they don't know the rules...Good luck, if I lived closer and wasn't bringing a puppy home in a few weeks I would be interested...Please keep us updated and Thank you for taking him in...


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

what a cutie pie!


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Oh, what a beautiful little guy!!! He's so lucky to have you. Do you have any GR rescues near you that you can turn him over to? Good Luck


----------



## Tuckers Mom (Nov 12, 2010)

God Bless you.... Milo is a sweetie. My Tucker Man is a rescue and once I had him for a day I understood how and why he was given away... NO TRAINING, NO MANNERS, NO ANYTHING. I have been exactly where you are and I can tell you that the next few weeks/even sometimes months will be tough but they will be the most rewarding if you are patient, and consistent. I agree that he is very grateful for you and his new home, he just hasn't figured out what it all means. Crating is essential, as he will come to know this as his " safe house". it will also protect your home from any unwanted damage while he learns how to live in his new home with you. If you can, get him into a basic obedience program right away to start building his confidence. This will work wonders on building the bond between you and him. Try feeding him some extra wet/canned food with his kibble to fatten him up a bit, it will help him feel a little more satisfied... just be careful to not feed too much to prevent diarrhea. Lots of love, praise, and PATIENCE PATIENCE PATIENCE. Tucker is still today, 2 years later a work in progress, but he is also the BEST dog I have ever had in terms of love, loyalty and sweetness. Post often, you have alot of support here! Good Luck!


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Oh, he is SO cute. What a great person you are.

I was going to say what Claire's Friend did. Think of him as a baby puppy, and start from ground zero. He knows nothing, he hasn't been taught anything, and he's developed his own bad habits. 

He's probably still anxious and skittish because he's in a new place - once he calms down he'll get easier. Crate training - definitely good. He needs a safe, warm, happy place. 

Good luck - I hope you are able to find him a caring forever home.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks so much for saving him he looks beautifull!I had my hands full with Sweetie for the first couple of weeks but by listening to the folks on here & patience she's started doing fine.It's been 2 months & she's house trained sits,says & walks near home off leash with Jack.Once he settles in some if you have a petsmart or Lowes that allows dogs take him so he can socialize.The food thing slowly goes away but we're still working on that.I'm sorry you feel you can't keep him but I agree a rescue is a good idea unless someone wants him that you know & trust Good luck! Thanks again!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellejee*

Ellejee

God Bless you for rescuing him-the poor boy.
He must be starving and he surely was out in the cold.
If you can't keep him, call the Golden Ret. Rescues near you and I bet they will take him and find him a wonderful home!!

National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America

http://www.grca-nrc.org/rescues_canada.html


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Thank you for saving him! He is so cute! He doesnt deserve to live outside! I too just adopted/rescued a untrained 7m old golden pup. Luckily he is housebroken, except for the excitement urinating. We are crating him, using calm, low voices. We let him get through his craxy phase. He has started to jump on me so i keep tell him "ehh, off" and turn my back. I tryto get him to sit. Im trying to ease into more stricter, formal training sessions. For now hes like a BiG pup and just have to treat him like i would a little pup. I am grateful hes not even older and set in his ways, being a young dog i think he will understand and do things faster. Remember..patience and time.. Good luck!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

he is a beautiful dog and lucky for him you have taken him away from a cold cold life.


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

He is such a cute boy, I think he will grow into a beautiful redhead. Hard to believe anyone would leave a pet outside in such severe cold.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Jessie'sGirl said:


> He is such a cute boy, I think he will grow into a beautiful redhead. Hard to believe anyone would leave a pet outside in such severe cold.


I know I cant believe it either. Even all bundled up with tons of warm clothes, I still got sooo cold when I was picking him up and I was out of the car for maybe 10 minutes, so imagine him for 15 to 16 hours everyday... his paw pads and nose have lost their black color. The pads are like translucent...


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Update on day #2:

First off, thank you so much to all of you for your advices. It has helped a lot. THANK YOU!

We took him for a very lonnnng walk and he played tons with Elle. He only barked for about 10mins before settling in the crate tonight, but I am not sure if it's because he is liking his crate more now or if its because he was exhausted from his day.

We are driving back home tomorrow around noon. We stayed at the ranch up here because it is about 10 hours away and were exhausted from the drive up. 

We will go to the vet as soon as we arrive in Vancouver. I have asked the previous owner if he has had his shots and her answer was: "he came with his shots at 8 weeks old but I havent given him any since". WOW.. maybe up here diseases cant survive because of the cold, but he sure needs all of them down in Vancouver. Does anyone know if there is any organization that helps with rescues and their vaccines?

He is doing much much better with treats. Today I would make him sit every time for a treat and by the end of the day, he would sit when I asked as long as he saw that I have food in my hand. its much nicer than yesterday when he would jump and try ANYTHING to reach the food.

Not sure if he ever got water because he acts like he's never gotten water.. maybe they just thought snow would be enough.. who knows...

The biting has severely slowed down.. only a few times today. Yesterday, the leash was tangled up around his back leg, and as I would try to take it off, he would bite and turn around, it was really hard to get the leash off his leg. But today when it happened (twice) I was able to pull his leg up and take the leash off without an issue.

It looks like he is heading in the right direction  I am happy about that 

This is a picture of him relaxing this evening...


----------



## Zuca's mom (Aug 14, 2012)

Clicker training is great. I would look into that as it marks the behavior you want quickly and they get it really fast. He's gorgeous and he is worth the effort. Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Zuca's mom said:


> Clicker training is great. I would look into that as it marks the behavior you want quickly and they get it really fast. He's gorgeous and he is worth the effort. Good luck and keep us posted!


Never tried that. Will have to look into it. thank you


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Oh he's beautiful. Im so glad you saved him. He sounds a lot like my Bella. She was underweight and had been living in a backyard (albeit in Northern California so no freezing temps!). She hasn't had any training either and not much socialization. I've just been very patient with her, try to stay calm and keep my voice low (she's very excitable and jumps--used to jump I should say--a lot). She's doing very well now but is still rough around the edges. She has learned a lot from watching Tucker and Tess and their interactions with me and my daughter. The biggest challenge I have found is finding time to train her away from the other dogs. I hope he finds a permanent home really soon.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

He's beautiful, thank you for rescuing him. He sounds like he is coming along very nicely, it takes time, lots of patience and consistency. You're already seeing the progress.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful*

What a beautiful boy!!
Let us know what the vet says and he should be tested for heartworms and a stool sample should be tested.

As far as a rescue that helps with vaccines, etc., a rescue would have to take him into their organization before they would pay for them. It's possible a Humane Society might have discounted rates, but you would probably have had to adopt him from there. Doesn't hurt to ask though.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Elle*

Elle

Please keep us posted on him-he is SO ADORABLE!!


----------



## Oscar's Mom (Aug 20, 2011)

He's beautiful! His story just breaks my heart. Poor baby...how can people be so cruel? Thank you so much for rescuing him! I don't know about rescues in BC, but Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue near Seattle may be able to help if you aren't able to find him a home Evergreen Golden Retriever Rescue . I wish I could take him, but due to finances we're limited to a one-dog home right now.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We have spay/nueter/vaccination clinics where I live. Once a year for the vaccines though. But it doesn't hurt to call your local humane society because they may have information for you..may even possibly have a vet that does it less expensively for a rescue. I know my vet will work with me, when we rescued cats from the inner city we took them to him for spay/neuter and he did it for a discount and sometimes free. Not all vets are this good with this, but I would think the humane society might know if anyone. Or perhaps a rescue could provide info if anyone in your area does this too.

I'm glad to hear he is a bit more settled today. He's been through so much! Again thank you for rescuing him...Please keep us updated...;-)


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey there,

We went to the vet yesterday. Everything is good with him apart from a very very bad ear infection in both ears  We bought the medicated cleaning product from the vet as well as the gel to put in after cleaning the ears and have to clean his ears everyday for the next 2 weeks. He got all his shots done and is due in 3 weeks for his boosters. He is definitely underweight and needs to fatten up. He has an appointment in 2 weeks for a check up on his ears and weight. We also started him on his deworming and his monthly Trifexis.
I'm happy he is healthy.. what a relief 

He is 42 lbs. The vet says he is going to be a big boy. His paws are GIGANTIC and he is sooo fluffy (probably to keep warm from the cold) 

He has not peed in his crate except once with the excitement little leak on monday - this is good. However when I take him out to do his business he wont do it. I guess he doesn't understand that it's his time to do it when he's outside. No big deal.. he will learn in time 

Elle and him love each other and they sure keep each other tired hahah

Thnks for all your help, i really appreciate it


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

When you take him out to go to the bathroom, do you take him out on leash? I have had some older fosters, who do not know "how" to go to the bathroom on a leash, and as soon as you take them off-leash they have no problems going.

Thank you again, for saving this beautiful baby. I am glad the vet found him basically healthy.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Millie'sMom said:


> When you take him out to go to the bathroom, do you take him out on leash? I have had some older fosters, who do not know "how" to go to the bathroom on a leash, and as soon as you take them off-leash they have no problems going.
> 
> Thank you again, for saving this beautiful baby. I am glad the vet found him basically healthy.


Yes I take him on a leash. Will try again right now on the leash and if he doesn't go I will try off leash


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

He's beautiful. It is so wonderful that you drove all that distance & rescued him. I can never understand when people behave in such a heartless way. But thankfully he now has food in his tummy, warm shelter & people who care. I am sure he must be bewildered over the fast change in his circumstances, & he is obviously trying hard to please & be the dog you want him to be. It sounds as if he is a smart boy & will learn quickly. Looking forward to reading updates.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Happy as can be playing with Elle


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Great progress with crate training and sitting


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Good to hear things are going well!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Fantastic news! Think if you just give him a chance he may turn out to be a wonderful boy. Hopefully you can see you can keep him or home him with people who would love and care for him deeply. Goldens need love and lots of it.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

I know, he is really a wonderful boy and tries really hard to please us. He now sits and wait for his food which is HUGE compared to the first day I fed him and he tried to steal the bag of food as he was eating from my hand 

Me happy


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Here he is after some water fun with Elle. Sitting like a good boy


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

it sounds like things are getting better. im so happy for you. keep up posted on the progress


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Kudos to you for rescuing him. He's such a beautiful little boy. Something tells me he's going to do everything he needs to please you and stay with you. Good for Elle too. 

WTG


----------



## amy22 (May 11, 2008)

He is gorgeous. Glad he is learning so quickly!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

It's a good thing you live so far away from me because I've fallen more in love with Milo with every photo you've posted. Bless you all for saving his life. Thank you so much. I hope that things continue to progress and he adjusts to his new life. I would love to know what he's thinking, talk about landing in heaven to be with you all. 

Has the pottying on a leash improved? I was going to suggest that he gets a yummy treat as a reward everytime he potties outside. That's what I do with a puppy and I think it helps establish the idea that he's done something you like. Thank you so much for the updates, I hope you'll keep the photos coming. I am just in love with his sweet face.


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

He has such a cute little face! So happy to hear everything is going well.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Ellejee said:


> Here he is after some water fun with Elle. Sitting like a good boy


He's totally adorable!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Has the pottying on a leash improved?


Potty training is much better. He now does it on the leash but will take some time. It is definitely improving though  I have been giving him a treat everytime he goes


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Here is Milo watching me prepare his kong :


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

I am in love with your Milo! Bless your heart for giving him hope (you can see it in his eyes) and the life he deserves to have.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Bless you for taking this boy in, we never truly know what rescues have been through. Look like you may have both won the jackpot! Welcome home Milo! He is beautiful!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Milo looks great and such an alert, smart face. He is going to be a beauty.


----------



## tania (Dec 22, 2011)

You both are so lucky to have found each other! Wherever he ends up in the future, he knows now what being loved is. That is just priceless. I so hope you find a really nice place for him. Or.. maybe you are already falling for him! ; o ) His eyes are just so expressive.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Here's my advice:

It all happened for a reason. Make him a permanent member of your family.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

I have to agree! How can you let him go now? I am totally in love with his sweetness!
It's a good thing there is a huge distance between us! I'd be um, trying to steal him away from you! Definitely happened "for a reason!"
Enjoy every day!
ale


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Awww so cute


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He's just darling! What a wonderful Christmas gift for you and your family


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

dborgers said:


> What a wonderful Christmas gift for you and your family


hahah :


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Ellejee, you are the biggest star for continuing to respond to this thread with new photos, I know it's time consuming to put photos up, and I really appreciate you doing that for us. I just love checking back here and seeing Milo and having you tell us that he's making progress. Can't wait to hear how much weight he gains over the holidays  I don't know what it is about him, maybe it's the combination of his story and his precious face but he has really stollen my heart, I think if you pm-ed me and said you needed me to come get him I would figure out a way to get him across country. I am just so happy you rescued him. :heartbeat


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Ellejee, you are the biggest star for continuing to respond to this thread with new photos, I know it's time consuming to put photos up, and I really appreciate you doing that for us. I just love checking back here and seeing Milo and having you tell us that he's making progress. Can't wait to hear how much weight he gains over the holidays  I don't know what it is about him, maybe it's the combination of his story and his precious face but he has really stollen my heart, I think if you pm-ed me and said you needed me to come get him I would figure out a way to get him across country. I am just so happy you rescued him. :heartbeat


Thank you. I try my best to take pics but its hard.. He won't sit still. Much better than last week for sure though 

I don't know what it is either.. I think it is because he is a really really sweet boy and tries so hard to please + his story that make him so lovable. 


Yesterday morning I was watching them play and it was the first time he stopped playing and came up to my chair and sat there for at least 15 minutes wanting pets 

Yesterday night was also the first time he let me clean his ears without trying to escape from the ear cleaner. He loved getting his ears cleaned and even made noises when I was rubbing the product in his ears lol


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Mm, hm. LOL Someone's falling in love with a puppy. This is a good thing!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Got a few inches of snow today here. They had fun playing in it


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

He's too cute. What a little doll of a boy


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

He sure is


----------



## Vinnie's Mom (Jun 9, 2012)

He's a handsome little guy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Update on Milo:

He is doing really well and behaving really well too. Still needs a lot of training but considering where he came from and how he was, he is doing so good 

Here are a couple pics from yesterday:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

dborgers said:


> He's just darling! What a wonderful Christmas gift for you and your family


Buddy was not supposed to stay when I rescued him. It was to be temporary- I would fatten him up, fix his immediate medical issues, and housebreak him then he would find a new home. He found his new home alright :uhoh:- Now I can't imagine the pack without him


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

He is gorgeous


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Look at that sweet face!! Glad to hear hes doing better! Cant wait to see more pics!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Forgot to add this one... Can't sit still just yet lol


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> Buddy was not supposed to stay when I rescued him. It was to be temporary- I would fatten him up, fix his immediate medical issues, and housebreak him then he would find a new home. He found his new home alright :uhoh:- Now I can't imagine the pack without him


Yes :uhoh:- is right... Lol


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

(Double post)


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

Ellejee said:


> Yes :uhoh:- is right... Lol


I know I would do it again in a heart beat!


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Milo is looking so at home now, so at ease with everything. Such a long way from the first pictures you posted. Sometimes life throws us a curve and it turns out to be such a treasure. I think you have found Gold! It's another Miracle on 34th Street!

Milo, know it has been a rough beginning and know you are trying to sort out all the good luck in your new home. Take it easy boy and know you are loved. Life is a wonderful story and you are writing your pages every day. Enjoy and may you be blessed.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Milo is looking so at home now, so at ease with everything. Such a long way from the first pictures you posted. Sometimes life throws us a curve and it turns out to be such a treasure. I think you have found Gold! It's another Miracle on 34th Street!

Milo, know it has been a rough beginning and know you are trying to sort out all the good luck in your new home. Take it easy boy and know you are loved. Life is a wonderful story and you are writing your pages every day. Enjoy and may you be blessed.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Enjoying the pictures-Milo is so adorable, he's going to be a beautiful boy. I love reading about his progress, he's doing great and sounds like such a sweetheart. His face is to die for-he looks alot like my boy and I'm such a sucker for his face.


----------



## dborgers (Dec 7, 2011)

Heartwarming holiday story! "And they lived happily ever after"


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

He truly is beautiful.. Can't deny that


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Ellejee said:


> He truly is beautiful.. Can't deny that
> View attachment 123629


Impossible to disagree. He looks pretty happy, too.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

he really is a handsome golden. he looks so happy!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Milo*

Wow!! Milo is SO HANDSOME!!
I am so glad you are in love with him and I'm sure he's in love with you!
I love Happy Endings!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Eleejee*

Eleejee

You are adopting him right?
If not, be sure to call and email the Golden Ret. Rescues-I am sure they will want him!!
National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

We were not thinking about adding another dog for several reasons, but he just stole our hearts and I don't think we're going to be able to send him away anymore... oh well...  lol:




Karen519 said:


> Eleejee
> 
> You are adopting him right?
> If not, be sure to call and email the Golden Ret. Rescues-I am sure they will want him!!
> National Rescue Committee of the Golden Retriever Club of America


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Milo is now 6 months old  

Took him to the vet yesterday to get his booster shots and check on his health. 

He is now free from the ear infections he had when we first picked him up-the vet said his ears looked amazing. makes me happy 

He is now at 52lbs but still underweight. He's gained a lot of weight but is a big boy and need to be fatter. On a scale from 1 to 5 (5 being as underweight as can be) he is a 2. So that's progress 

Here are some pics of the boy:


----------



## MikaTallulah (Jul 19, 2006)

I was planning to get a Golden +2 years down the road when I rescued Buddy.

The best things in life are often unexpected


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ellejee*

Ellejee

Milo looks wonderful. Both of your dogs are beautiful!
Bless you! I knew you'd fall in love!!
GREAT PICTURES!!


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you for rescuing!

We rescued a GSD years ago in the same situation. She was covered in her own poop, skin and bones, and about 10 months old. We were only taking her in until we could find a home for her, and my husband had somebody that said he would take her the next week.

Well, she fell in love with my husband as her was hosing her off. After five days, we decided she already found her home. 

Sometimes "our dogs" come to us when we are not looking.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

MikaTallulah said:


> The best things in life are often unexpected





cubbysan said:


> Sometimes "our dogs" come to us when we are not looking.


You guys are so right!!


----------



## Jessie'sGirl (Aug 30, 2010)

Glad he's home to stay!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

Milo is so beautiful, and he looks soooo happy. I'm really glad you're keeping him. 

Unexpected dogs are great blessings. Having Bella has really rounded out our "pack." She's rough around the edges, needs training, has annoying quirks, but she's ours and I'm really happy about it. 

Best wishes for many years of love from Mr. Milo, the fresh prince of Vancouver.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Milo is doing great. He is now at 53.8 lbs as of yesterday 










Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

So glad to hear things are going well and I just love that face! Congrats on your new dog!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Aw-www*

AW-WWW

I am SO HAPPY that you are keeping MILO for your very own.
Who could RESIST THAT FACE??
What a beautiful boy!
Love the name!


----------



## Pixie (Jun 13, 2012)

Milo is such a handsome boy! I love the colour of his fur.

Great to hear that he has come such a long way.

Keep updating with some pics


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Milo looks fantastic! I'm really enjoying the pictures and updates. 

I love your boy- it's a good thing you live in BC and I'm on the NC Coast


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

Ellejee said:


> Milo is now 6 months old
> 
> Took him to the vet yesterday to get his booster shots and check on his health.
> 
> ...


He looks great and your pictures are priceless. It's so nice to see another happy boy finds the perfect home!

Pete


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

Love reading Milo updates  

So glad that you decided to keep him. He is a winner for sure!


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Enjoying our Saturday in the snow:


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Update on Milo:

He is doing great. Barely jumps anymore which is great because his paws are painful! Lol
He still needs to gain some weight but only about 5lbs or so (from what the vet said).
I can now put milk bones on his paws and he will wait for the command-that's incredible how much he's accomplished in a little over a month..
We just moved to a new house yesterday and it snows a lot here so the dogs are extremely happy and loving the new yard  

here are a few pics:


----------



## Donatella (Jan 21, 2013)

Oh my gosh your pictures are amazing! And he is gorgeous! What a awesome job you have done with him


----------



## Claire's Friend (Feb 26, 2007)

great pics !!!


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

Those pics are amazing, the transformation he has made thanks to your love is outstanding! Im so glad your keeping him, i bet he is counting his lucky stars that you rescued him! I love the photo above with him playing with Elle in the snow thats great. Such a happy happy story!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

kjohnstone82 said:


> Those pics are amazing, the transformation he has made thanks to your love is outstanding! Im so glad your keeping him, i bet he is counting his lucky stars that you rescued him! I love the photo above with him playing with Elle in the snow thats great. Such a happy happy story!


I couldn't say this any better  Wow! Bless you for saving Milo's life... looks like he's giving back x10 already. Thank you for updating, I had missed the last one somehow. This makes me so happy.


----------



## mudEpawz (Jan 20, 2011)

he looks amazing!!!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Milo looks fantastic and very happy, he's a handsome boy.

Love the snow pictures, they're beautiful.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Isn't this cute???
View attachment 143386


He doesn't care about personal space.. Lol 
View attachment 143394


Look at this!! 2 months ago when we got him, he was stealing food
View attachment 143402


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

What a wonderful story, thank you for rescuing! Looks like he makes your family complete! He is beautiful!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

The new pictures are great, Milo looks very happy and healthy.

He's such a good looking young boy.


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

Thank you  he sure is. We're on our way to the vet to get his monthly trafexis and get checked up and also check his weight


----------



## TheCrewAndUs (Sep 11, 2011)

His name should have been Bear lol


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

He's a lucky guy!!! With your help he'll find a home of his own.


----------



## njoyqd (Oct 20, 2012)

The pictures are wonderful!
So glad to hear that he is doing well with all the changes and adjustments.
Says a lot for you and your commitment to your pups! 
Congratulations.
Dale


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bear*

Bear is just gorgeous-you are giving him a loving home.
Your other dog and he look like they love one another!


----------

